# New Postal Customs Form Rules



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Effective on May 21st any hand filled out custom form with have to be taken with package for counter service.

Has anyone figured out how to complete custom forms on a PayPal paid shipment. I can get it to where it asks for license number or such.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

When I do elect to ship overseas, I print my postage and customs forms out on my computer. I do not find it hard in any way to do so. Anything on the customs form that has no bearing on you, simply leave blank. Whatever you do, never lie on a form, even though you think your saving your customer money. That one time you do , is liable to be the one that bites you on the backside


----------

